# Just played a Martin D-21 Jim Croce Limited Edition



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was visiting a friend today, a real Martin nut (pardon the pun!). He had just picked up a Limited Edition Jim Croce D-21 - only 73 of these made. Real Brazilian Rosewood back and sides, ebony fingerboard etc - just an awesome guitar. It had a really nice deep bass with a lovely "dark" tone.

I've included a link to one below, but his was a darker colour than this one. Way too expensive for my budget unfortunately, but it was nice to play it for a while. 

http://www.dreamguitars.com/preowned/acoustic/Martin_D21_JCB_792340.htm


----------



## timberline (Nov 22, 2008)

*D-21*

Haven't met the Croce edition, but the original D-21 has always been one of my favourite Martins. I owned a late 50s version for several years, and it still stands out in my memory.

When I worked for Martin in the 70s, the older guys in the plant all seemed to like the model, and I suspect that may have resulted in them spending a little extra attention on 'em. Often they had very straight, plain Braz. backs and sides which along with the rest of the style 21 plain appointments led many people to confuse them with D-18s. While many people really like the spectacularly coloured and figured type of Braz., I prefer the straight, perfectly quartered stuff which many of the best guitars I've ever played had in common. 

Braz. is tricky stuff, very prone to developing tiny cracks unless it is cut and handled properly. Sets which are cut right on the quarter tend to be far more stable than the more cosmetically interesting stuff which is often at least partly slab sawn.

Original D-21s, introduced into regular production in '56, had rosewood fingerboards and bridges rather than the ebony as spec'd. in the Croce re-issue.

When buying new modern Braz. guitars, and paying horrendous premiums for them, folks should consider that the vast majority of Brazillian sets that are currently available were probably cut during the 50s and 60s, and have probably been picked over and rejected several times in the past. A lot of the Braz that I see in current production instruments would have been rejected out of hand by the old lads in the plant even in the late 60s, and justifiably so.
KH


----------

